# Seachem Test Kits?



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm considering ordering Seachem's Nitrate, Phosphate and Iron test kits to try them out. I like the idea of them having a reference solution included in the kits but I'm not too convinced by the use of their "test plates".

Anyone tried the Seachem test kits? If so, opinions?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Seachem was my fist line of kits when I started. As the usual saying goes, the iron is worthless. I found that even after dosing to 1ppm of iron, I had to let the kit sit for 24hrs to get any type of color change. The kits do come with expiration dates or at least they did 2 years ago.

The only good thing I can say about the plates is that you can run multiple tests in them. I had a very difficult time figuring out what the actual color was in the plate when trying to compare it to the charts. My idea of what the levels were differed from my wife's. When I had a friend over, his opinion was different from both of us. So three different opinions on what color was actually in the plate??? The calibration fluid is a nice option but it didn't help me out much. 

Maybe I'm a bit color-blind or something but I could never get a reading that didn't leave doubt in my mind. The Lamotte kits fit me nicely even if they are a bit pricey. I know someone is going to say an expensive kit is not needed but as far as NO3 and PO4 test kits go, is one really needed at all????


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I actually kind of like their phosphate kit. I do find it slightly hard to read, but the one thing I can do with it is COMPARE levels between two or three different samples. Since my tap water has a good bit of phosphate in it, I can compare my tank water with that. If the level is lower than the tap, I know that I need to increase my dosing since the plants are using it faster. If it's higher still, I don't dose any more. I may not be able to get an absolute reading very easily, but I can certainly estimate rates of usage with it.

I don't know how good their iron or nitrate kits are (haven't tried them).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a Seachem phosphate test kit with good results. It can be hard to distinguish between colors, but not so much that you will have an inaccurate reading. I also like the fact you can test more than one tank at once and compare the readings.


----------

